# Pictures of my kitties..



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

So, sometimes the cheap toys at walmart can be worth it.. if only for a few days. :]




































































































<3


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, they are all so cute. I LOVE orange kitties. Eechy's expression is really funny.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - they are all so beautiful! Love the orange, especially that mark on the side of the nose! One is almost a cream colored kitty. 

They all look so content.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

pretty!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

One of the cats on the top reminds me of Gus the kitten 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/GUS-the-kitten/223643107796804


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How adorable!! Eechy's eyes reminds me of Lacey's eyes! I call it the Betty Davis look.

View attachment 36642


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Eechy is totally my grumpy man in the group, he is also my senior kitty - at around 14 years old now. We'll be celebrating his birthday actually very soon.. not even a full week away I don't think now.

I have a 'thing' for orange-y kitties, I am unsure why - it's just how it's been. I do want to own an all black kitty one day & I am sure I will. Luigi is black AND white but he has a lot more white :] 

I clearly love all of my kitties.
And LOL @ Marcia with the Betty Davis comment.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

You have the cutest kitties!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

*Jetlaya* - thank you for the compliment on my kitties, I have a few newer pics I want to post. I am getting a DSLR camera for christmas so I am excited to have some photo shoots.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Eechy is totally my grumpy man in the group


I love how, in every photo you show of him, he has that _I can't believe you have that camera out again_ look to him. It is like his trademark.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my, super cute fur family you have!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Kneazles - I completely agree, but most of the time he has that attitude, too. He's soo sensitive with things, this morning he was laying on me purring away and when I decided to move my arm to go reach for something he got mad and bit me then ran away (he never bites me really hard or anything but he's *such* a butthead!)

Thank you Mitts & Tess, I loveeee my babies.


----------

